# ATV LED/Strobe lights



## ziggy82 (Oct 21, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good setup for strobes or flashing LED warning lights? I am looking to make myself more visible. I saw a few setups but was wondering what everyone did witht he controller as all i have seen are not waterproof. Any help you could offer would be appreciated.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

im interested too...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

hard wire to a toogle switch
I was ask by a cop to put one on mine Im looking at a LED strobe light mount it on a 3ft pole So it will be above the rider


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

seeings i have a cab, i have strobe by visibility systems that flashes in the back.
if i need it i have a wolo strobe light that is magnet mounted to a plate on the top.
plugs into the receptacle on my rubicon.--irv


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

At our last "farm show" I was able to pick up .....

http://www.diytrade.com/china/pd/11033675/led_warning_light_bar.html

A package like in image 4......a package with these 6 pucks that are magnetic and are rechargeable !! I like them ...I put 2 on my quad with me so people see me ...I also put a couple on the truck when I am plowing (so people can see that too)!!! Easy to use and not permantly mounted....so there when I need them ....and take them off when I don't !!! Thumbs Up

They are pretty cool......like 6 or 8 different flash patterns ...work good so far !!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

here is a pic of my 2. the little 1 hangs in my back window. never really needed
the other yet. there are 3 large flashing leds in the little 1. there was sposed to be
a pic in my other post . sorry.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Those little Lightman units (the one on the right above) are pretty good for their size. I think I have two or three of the xenon strobe ones, and an LED one. 
The strobes have a bright "pop" to them. The LEDs have a longer "dwell" to their flash, or can stay on (no flash) by cycling the push-button switch.
Not bad for something that runs on 2 AA batteries.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I use two whelen tir3 on the back and a nova sultra on the front the nova is super bright only have about $150 in the setup. Ill post pics later.


----------

